# Nem por isso + más



## rwillmsen

Hola, 

Acabo de me trasladar a Madrid, y hay varias cosas que me siento frustrado al no poder expresarlas en castellano:

'Nem por isso' - vc esta cansado? - nem por isso (en ingles seria 'not really)

'Por acaso' - vc sabe por acaso onde e que fica um restaurante italiano? (en ingles es 'do you happen to know')

Perdonad la falta de acentos, es que a mi teclado no le he ensenado hablar lenguas extranjeras!

Gracias, Richard


----------



## Lucía Sánchez Martínez

No entiendo muy bien pero parece que le estás preguntando a alguien si está cansado?
Si es así, la respuesta en español (de México) sería, no realmente/no mucho.

En el segundo caso, me parece que preguntas si acaso la persona a quien te diriges sabe dónde hay un restaurante italiano.

Espero que así sea.
Lucía.


----------



## Vanda

Richard


meu espanhol está completamente enferrujado, portanto nao me
atrevo a lhe ajudar. Como eu não sei mudar sua thread de lugar,
você poderia fazer a mesma pergunta na thread Spanish/English
e vc terá um montão de ajuda, ok?

Good luck!


----------



## Outsider

Basta mandar uma mensagem particular a um dos moderadores, pedindo-lhe que mude o tópico de fórum. Também acho que terá melhores respostas na secção de língua espanhola, já que até incluiu o equivalente inglês na sua pergunta.


----------



## lauranazario

Porque no hay un foro específico para consultas Portugués-Español, muevo este hilo a Other Languages, donde atendemos las consultas fuera de los pares de idiomas establecidos en nuestros foros regulares.
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Acabo de me trasladar a Madrid, y hay varias cosas que me siento frustrado al no poder expresarlas en castellano:
> 
> 'Nem por isso' - vc esta cansado? - nem por isso (en ingles seria 'not really)
> 
> 'Por acaso' - vc sabe por acaso onde e que fica um restaurante italiano? (en ingles es 'do you happen to know')
> 
> Perdonad la falta de acentos, es que a mi teclado no le he ensenado hablar lenguas extranjeras!
> 
> Gracias, Richard



Hola Richard,

I'm a little confused.  Do you want translations from Português to Castellano?

Operating on that assumption....

'Nem por isso' - vc esta cansado?  Pues no, ¿Estás cansado?  o Realmente no, ¿estás cansado?    Of course context would help clarify what you are really after......

vc sabe por acaso onde e que fica um restaurante italiano? (en ingles es 'do you happen to know')
¿Sabe usted tal vez dónde hay un restaurante italiano?


----------



## Roi Marphille

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Richard,
> vc sabe por acaso onde e que fica um restaurante italiano? (en ingles es 'do you happen to know')
> ¿Sabe usted tal vez dónde hay un restaurante italiano?


óla Richard, 
Podes utilizar "acaso" em castellano tambêm. 
Exemplo: " _Si acaso viene gente, yo aviso." Fonte:RAE. _
Eu nâo ouso dizer se seria correcto no teu exemplo. 
Possivelmente: "¿sabe usted si acaso hay algún restaurante italiano por aquí cerca..?


----------



## rwillmsen

Obrigado, mas creo que aqui em Madri dizer 'si acaso' da cara de Mexicano...nao tem nada de mal, so que quero saber qual seria a melhor maneira de o exprimir na lingua de aqui.


----------



## araceli

'Por acaso' - vc sabe por acaso onde e que fica um restaurante italiano? (en ingles es 'do you happen to know')

Por acaso = por casualidad, por azar
Yo diría:
¿Por casualidad no sabe dónde hay un restaurante italiano?

Yo también tengo un teclado inglés y escribo con todos los acentos, sólo hay buscar el códigp ASCII correspondiente, fíjate en el subforo de Recursos que hay un enlace, mientras tanto te mando algunos para ver si andan en tu computadora:
En el teclado alfanumérico se pone Alt + ...
á Alt + 160
é Alt + 130
ç 135
ñ 164

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

¿Araceli, por casualidad usted sabe traducir 'nem por isso'?


----------



## araceli

Hola Outsider:
No tengo ni idea, pero rwillsem dijo que equivale a "no, really", entonces me parece que la traducción que dio Cuchuflete es correcta.
¿No se usa en Portugal?
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Cuchuflete ha propuesto dos traduciones para el español que me parecen adecuadas, pero pensé que tal vez hubieran otras posibles.


----------



## araceli

Está medio confuso, necesitamos más contexto.


----------



## CAFELITOmac

Hola. Os meus alunos têm o mesmo problema. Concordo com Cuchuflete. "Por acaso" tambem pode ser substituido por mais particulas para expresar posibilidde:
Igual, a lo mejor, tal vez... depende do contexto.
Desculpem a falta de acentos graficos.


----------



## Tomby

Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros y con Cuchuflete y lógicamente podríamos hacer una lista interminable de expresiones sinónimas. Por ejemplo, yo entiendo "Nem por isso - vc esta cansado" como ¿Es posible que no estés cansado?
Por otra parte, "si acaso...", "por acaso...", "por casualidad...", "por un casual...", etc., creo que es mas fácil de entender, al menos otros foristas lo han explicado perfectamente.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## tRabUcLes

Olà, galera!

...yo traducirîa la expresiôn "por acaso", al menos en espanol de México, en "de casualidad" (y no "por casualidad).

Por otro lado no entendî el significado de "nem por isso"... podrân dar ejemplos para entenderlo?
Gracias. um abraço.


----------



## Ivaldo

hola!!!

En portugués la expresión "nem por isso" puede tener várias conotaciones:

1- Marche muchos kilometros, nem por isso estoy cansado
2- Me pasé la noche de juerga, nem por isso faltaré al trabajo
3- Gracias por prestarme el coche  - Nem por isso! (ou sea, Por nada)

paz y luz


----------



## DBLS

Hola a todos!

también necesito la expresión en español!!

La frase que tengo es:

As primeiras interpretações de Michael Young sobre o conhecimento foram relativistas e *nem por isso* ele foi classificado como pós-moderno. 

Como en la primera conotación que puso Ivaldo.

muchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

«Aunque las primeras interpretaciones de Michael Young sobre el conocimiento fueron relativistas, no se lo ha considerado postmoderno.»


----------



## DBLS

Muchísimas gracias Outsider!!


----------



## tron7

O sea, si va solo:

Nem por isso. = La verdad es que no. (O "De nada", si es repondiendo a un "gracias").

Y si va encabezando una clásula:

Nem por isso [tal cousa]  =  Pero aún así no [tal cosa]


----------



## zema

En cuanto al uso de _‘nem por isso’_ del primer post:

_-Estás cansado? -Nem por isso. _
-¿Estás cansado? -No mucho que digamos.

_-Gostaste do filme, ou nem por isso? _
-¿Te gustó la película, o no (te gustó) mucho que digamos?


----------

